
Inside Rocket Internet’s Ailing Startup Factory - doener
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-07/inside-rocket-internet-s-ailing-startup-factory?utm_content=tech&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&cmpid%3D=socialflow-twitter-tech
======
tim333
The comments from a year back seem relevant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10431382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10431382)

------
sancarlostech
It's good at starting tech cos, but not so good at running them.

